# new steering wheel



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

i just got a nismo wheel, alot lot lot lot lighter then the stock wheel, and i want to save about 50-80$ on buying an adapter, is it possible i could drill and tap 6 tiny holes where the old one mounts up?


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

ZooYork said:


> i just got a nismo wheel, alot lot lot lot lighter then the stock wheel, and i want to save about 50-80$ on buying an adapter, is it possible i could drill and tap 6 tiny holes where the old one mounts up?




nm wont work...now cauz ima dumbass  that was so excited to put his nismo steeringwheel in :cheers: ,i forgot to mark where the "straight ON" posetion was, i got it pretty close but its off by a hair,does any one kno a easy way to align the wheel? also does n e one kno where i can get n adapter to fit the nismo wheel


----------

